# Audax rides now selling out fast!



## e-rider (27 Jan 2014)

It appears that the word has been leaked to the Sportive crowd as previously unpopular Audax events are now selling out well in advance of the event ;-(
Where will it all end?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2014)

We become victims of our own success and find every country lane and cafe clogged up with 'bloody cyclists' at weekends?


----------



## User482 (27 Jan 2014)

The organisers of the (sold out) Jack and Grace Cotton audax told me that people were even sending in fake entries! I don't get it - there's nothing to stop you following the route if you want to.


----------



## Ridehard (30 Jan 2014)

Audaxing is awesome.. there no profit in it for the organisers, who are like you, just *real *cycling enthusiasts.. but who may have been riding events for some years, and simply stage an event as a way of re-paying the other organisers, fellow riders and clubs, for hosting similar events.
I guess like a large *co-operative* of riders & clubs... that extends around the World 

LEL 1000 places sold out in hourszzz..

Also, it gives you the opportunity of seeing parts of the country, you wouldn't normally see... for a bargain fee..
A lot of the time, free or cheap food is included..
The thing is, because they're NOT commercial. you get genuine people, who want to share something a little special... fantastic vistas, the drama of a particular challenging climb, fun theme, quaint old towns & pubs, or just a neat route between townszzz,,,


----------



## Philip Whiteman (31 Jan 2014)

My Sunrise and Snowdrop Express scheduled for February, sold out three months ago.

The Kidderminster Killer scheduled for August is already selling.


----------



## the_mikey (31 Jan 2014)

I can understand the interest although it must be irritating to those who are entering the Audax with the goal of bringing home a BP or SR, and not just a belly full of tea and cake.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (1 Feb 2014)

Yes Mikey. A couple of years ago, I did receive an abusive e-mail from an AUK member who was unable to enter. He demanded that I accept his application and kick-off a non AUK member from the event. Needless to say, he received a robust response. He is no longer an AUK member.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I can understand the interest although it must be irritating to those who are entering the Audax with the goal of bringing home a BP or SR, and not just a belly full of tea and cake.


I'm just in it for the bellyfull of tea and cake ....


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm just in it for the bellyfull of tea and cake ....



I'm in it for the bellyful of pies, tea and cake and a visit to the pie shop on the way home.


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2014)

As AUDAX aim is to encourage all forms of long distance cycling It seems firmly entrenched in the ethos of Audax that events are open to all with members of AUK getting no priority.

It does rankle a bit as I often cant enter months ahead for various reasons but Im sure many non members will join at some point if they enjoy it. (which incidentally is how I first joined)

Some organizers off the beaten track in west Wales and other places dream about their rides being sold out.


----------



## e-rider (11 Feb 2014)

Banjo said:


> As AUDAX aim is to encourage all forms of long distance cycling It seems firmly entrenched in the ethos of Audax that events are open to all with members of AUK getting no priority.
> 
> It does rankle a bit as I often cant enter months ahead for various reasons but Im sure many non members will join at some point if they enjoy it. (which incidentally is how I first joined)
> 
> Some organizers off the beaten track in west Wales and other places dream about their rides being sold out.


I've been doing Audax events since the 1980s, however, I've never joined AudaxUK. As a cyclist on a tight budget most of the time, I would need to do more than 6 Audax events per year just to break even - I've never thought it worth joining purely on financial reasons. Many 'new' cyclists have very deep pockets and throw money at anything cycle related. I think it's important to remember that cycling until recently wasn't a purely middle class affair!


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2014)

e-rider said:


> I've been doing Audax events since the 1980s, however, I've never joined AudaxUK. As a cyclist on a tight budget most of the time, I would need to do more than 6 Audax events per year just to break even - I've never thought it worth joining purely on financial reasons. Many 'new' cyclists have very deep pockets and throw money at anything cycle related. I think it's important to remember that cycling until recently wasn't a purely middle class affair!


 
I dont think £14 a year subs is going to restrict Audaxing to the rich tbh.

Not having an unlimted budget myself I stopped my cycle magazine subscription to save far more.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2014)

e-rider said:


> I've been doing Audax events since the 1980s, however, I've never joined AudaxUK. As a cyclist on a tight budget most of the time, I would need to do more than 6 Audax events per year just to break even - I've never thought it worth joining purely on financial reasons. Many 'new' cyclists have very deep pockets and throw money at anything cycle related. I think it's important to remember that cycling until recently wasn't a purely middle class affair!


I've noticed that cost is often an issue with Audaxers and with many other cyclists too.
In my town we have 2 club options, one costs £25 a year, has snazzy matching kit and members on some very fancy bikes, helmets are obligatory. The other costs £3 per year a choice of club shirts, any kind of bike and rider, no helmet rules, a facebook page, a website and organised a cycling festival for 400+ riders on a shoestring. We ride the same roads and often at the same distances and speed. We've kept the membership fee to the bare minimum to allow the less well heeled to enjoy all the benefits of club cycling for the price of a pint. Sportives and many 'Mamil' clubs have become increasingly costly, whilst Audax is very-much the every-man, volunteer based option which I particularly admire.


----------

